# Joining the USCA



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

When should you do this? Is it too early to join now with a nearly 7 month old? If I do join now, when should I bother to get a score book? Or does that just come when you join?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I would join right away. At the very least, you get the magazine  I'd get a scorebook too. That part is really cheap so why not. Better than remembering a few days before the first trial that you still need one!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

The magazine is nice....$100 annual dues.
I joined because my club at that time required it(my dog was 10 months old) This was right at the time the USCA changed the rule that you couldn't belong to another GSD organization, so I had to wait til my GSDCA-WDA membership expired.
I waited to get my scorebook(AWDF) a few months before going for the BH. 
They send scorebooks out quick. 
The first of the year is when you are up for renewal on the membership....so may as well do it now, because if you pay the $100 in June, it isn't pro-rated. Enjoy the magazine as long as you're paying for it!


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

First you join. It's an annual fee of $100 i believe. Then you get a scorebook for your dog. That is a one time thing. I'm not sure there is an age requirement but do notice this:
1. you cannot go for BH before age 15 months (I think)
2. There is a lot of training before going for the BH especially for a new handler (I would know, I only have one schutzhund dog myself)

So, if you don't anticipate trialing within the next year, no point in wasting $100. I might start registering a few months before the trial. It took less than a month for my USCA membership to come through and less than a month for my dog's scorebook to come in so do it 4-6 months before a trial and you'll have plenty of buffer room.

Hope this helps


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Jane is that a new thing? I've always renewed in November and my new card is good through Nov 2013.


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> The magazine is nice....$100 annual dues.
> I joined because my club at that time required it(my dog was 10 months old) This was right at the time the USCA changed the rule that you couldn't belong to another GSD organization, so I had to wait til my GSDCA-WDA membership expired.
> I waited to get my scorebook(AWDF) a few months before going for the BH.
> They send scorebooks out quick.
> The first of the year is when you are up for renewal on the membership....so may as well do it now, because if you pay the $100 in June, it isn't pro-rated. Enjoy the magazine as long as you're paying for it!


I'm not sure if that last bit is correct. I do believe my membership runs from september to september, but I have to check when I get home.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Hmmm, I joined in March, and was sent the renewal a couple weeks ago. I just opened it and it is dated March 1st...so take that back! I was thinking it was because they started Jan-Jan.

Good to know I'm wrong!!! And that they are so efficient with the renewal postcard.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

I would not join unless I was sure I would trial with in one year.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

One's club may require it though. I haven't trialed in over a year (well, we did ADs and a BH at an RKNA trial under a USCA judge) but I've remained a member for 2.5 years and am now part of a member club.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Thank you for all the input! I think I'm going to go ahead and join now. I'd like the magazine, also. True, for the cost of the book I may as well get that now, also. Who knows when he'll be ready to trial, but at least I won't forget to get it!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Also, you can record almost anything in the AWDF book. You can have the judge write in show ratings (should you pursue that), dental notation, and other types of titles. I actually got Nikon's AWDF book for an SDA trial, that was a year before his SchH1 trial.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

USCA is a 12 month membership, your renewal is 12 months after you join - I have had an Aug renewal since 98? - GSDCA-WDA is annual (Jan 1 to Dec 31)..

The scorebooks are now AWDF not USCA, so it can be used anywhere....WDA was accepting this one when Hexe went for Sch1...I usually wait until I know the hips/elbows ok, then get scorebooks...

The magazines have trial results - if it interests you, sometimes you can buy back issues on ebay...I collected back to the mid 80s that way

Lee


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

wolfstraum said:


> USCA is a 12 month membership, your renewal is 12 months after you join - I have had an Aug renewal since 98? - *GSDCA-WDA is annual (Jan 1 to Dec 31)..*
> 
> The scorebooks are now AWDF not USCA, so it can be used anywhere....WDA was accepting this one when Hexe went for Sch1...I usually wait until I know the hips/elbows ok, then get scorebooks...
> 
> ...


Thats why I was thinking it(UScA) was Jan/Dec...and getting my renewal in Jan when in reality it is March-March. 
I remember when I joined GSDCA-WDA, I paid for a year and my membership only lasted a few months before having to renew.


----------

